# ??? about cdl license



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

I know there are a lot of Mass guys here so I am hoping someone might be able to answer this. I know that the weight number is 26k but the rmv site says something about being under 10k for the object being towed. I am kinda confused about this.

If you are driving a F550 with a gvwr of 19500 and pulling a 12000 gvwr bobcat trailer do you need a cdl license? This gives me a combined gvwr of 31500 but a bobcat weighs like 7,500, which is under the 10k.

Point being I need a new truck and want a F450 or F550 for plowing etc.. but am I able to tow a landscape and bobcat trailer without a cdl. Both my trailers would put my combined gvwr over the 26k

I have been told that you do while others tell me its what the curb weight is, and everything in between. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I am not a Mass guy though it is not the load of the trailer but the weight of the trailer and it's load can not exceed 10,000 lbs. Then you have to have a class 2 with a trailer endorsement. Which involves a road test with a trailer rated heavy enough.

Getting that endorsement will still keep you behind the wheel of a straight truck because you will not be legal for a tractor trailer.

Now if your trailer weight and it's load stays under 10,000 lb then you should be good to go.

This is what I remember. Someone that is current with law will post what's what for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It has nothing to do with actual weight and everything to do with GVWR. What the potential weight your combo can haul. 

The answer to your questions is: Yes.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mark is correct (I have a CDL) I have a friend (I know hard to boleve) that got pinched for $350 for NOT having a DOT card. He was driving an F350 (GVW over 10,001 Lb) In MA you need a DOT card.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;1721644 said:


> It has nothing to do with actual weight and everything to do with GVWR. What the potential weight your combo can haul.
> 
> The answer to your questions is: Yes.


This.

You need a Class A to tow a trailer with a GVWR in excess of 10,001 lbs, regardless of whether the combination GVWR is over 26,001.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

JimMarshall;1721721 said:


> This.
> 
> You need a Class A to tow a trailer with a GVWR in excess of 10,001 lbs, regardless of whether the combination GVWR is over 26,001.


No

Trailer over 10k if GCWR exceeds 26k. So an f350 srw can tow a 7 ton trailer and be under cdl.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Wrong! Class B = combined over26,001 , trailer under 10,000. Class A= combined over 26,001, trailer over 10,000. Tow a trailer over 10,000lbs but combined GVW under 26,000 no cdl.


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

JimMarshall;1721721 said:


> This.
> 
> Correct
> 
> You need a Class A to tow a trailer with a GVWR in excess of 10,001 lbs, regardless of whether the combination GVWR is over 26,001.


But this? as long as you are under 26k gvwr you don't need a Cdl. I tow a 16k gooseneck with a f350 (~8k) that's total 24000 correct


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

jhenderson9196;1721823 said:


> Wrong! Class B = combined over26,001 , trailer under 10,000. Class A= combined over 26,001, trailer over 10,000. Tow a trailer over 10,000lbs but combined GVW under 26,000 no cdl.


Class b covers power units and has nothing to do with combination weight.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

jhenderson9196;1721823 said:


> Wrong! Class B = combined over26,001 , trailer under 10,000. Class A= combined over 26,001, trailer over 10,000. Tow a trailer over 10,000lbs but combined GVW under 26,000 no cdl.


You are absolutely incorrect, and will have a HUGE fine when you get pulled over



mtnbktrek;1721825 said:


> But this? as long as you are under 26k gvwr you don't need a Cdl. I tow a 16k gooseneck with a f350 (~8k) that's total 24000 correct


If you are towing a trailer over 10k lbs, you NEED a CLASS A CDL. jhenderson is correct that if you have a Class B, you can tow a trailer less than 10K lbs, but if your trailer is over 10, you need a class A regardless of combination weight.

The back of a Class A license says Combination>26,000/Tow>10,000


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

These discussions never go well and usually lead to more confusion. I know how WI works, but I won't pretend to know how any other state works, cause I don't. Not saying the correct info hasn't been posted but, best thing to do is look up your state info on the web.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been pulled over with a 7 ton equipment trailer. I was driving out of class, I was allowed to drop the trailer from our 350 drw and haul it back with our 3500 srw. This came from the dot officer, he called it a learning experience about license classes........


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

JimMarshall;1721858 said:


> You are absolutely incorrect, and will have a HUGE fine when you get pulled over
> 
> If you are towing a trailer over 10k lbs, you NEED a CLASS A CDL. jhenderson is correct that if you have a Class B, you can tow a trailer less than 10K lbs, but if your trailer is over 10, you need a class A regardless of combination weight.
> 
> The back of a Class A license says Combination>26,000/Tow>10,000


Wrong.

Anything under 26 combined does NOT need cdl

You can have a 12k truck and 12k trailer and you do NOT need a CDL

You can have a 10k truck and 16k and be fine


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

This all varies by state--hugely. You have to comply for each state you drive in and there are some overarching federal regulations. Vermont is like the wild west with what is allowed--seriously you should fear all landscape rigs in this state.

As written here GCVW 26,001 and over requires CDL class B at a minimum, Trailers 14,000 and over without bathrooms (RV's) require a CDL A no matter what you are towing it with--you have to register your vehicles for the max GCVW--so for example our one ton is registered for 26,000 so we can legally tow a GVRW of 10K# behind a GVRW 11,400 Chevy 3500HD, but even though 14K would still be under 26K GCVW you can't do it because of the CDL A requirement. We just don't tow behind our International 4700 26K GVRW


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1721896 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Anything under 26 combined does NOT need cdl
> 
> ...


Have you ever been pulled over by the DOT?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

JimMarshall;1721928 said:


> Have you ever been pulled over by the DOT?


Nope were all legal

If someone can show me where it says we need cdl I'll eat my words. But the fact of the matter is you Dont. Says right in the handbook


----------



## Bison (Dec 20, 2010)

99.9 % sure if that trailer is over 10000 you need a class A

http://www.massrmv.com/rmv/cdlmanual/Introduction.pdf


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

There's only one state that requires a cdl for a trailer over 10k. Which state it is is slipping my mind


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Bison;1721943 said:


> 99.9 % sure if that trailer is over 10000 you need a class A
> 
> http://www.massrmv.com/rmv/cdlmanual/Introduction.pdf


Says right on the page that you Dont unless you have a truck over 26000 over with a trailer in excess of 10k


----------



## Bison (Dec 20, 2010)

On the B license it says " Towing a vehicle NOT in excess of 10000 lbs " . If you can't tow it with a B you must need an A . Thats the way I'm reading it.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

jhenderson9196;1721823 said:


> Wrong! Class B = combined over26,001 , trailer under 10,000. Class A= combined over 26,001, trailer over 10,000. Tow a trailer over 10,000lbs but combined GVW under 26,000 no cdl.


This is how it is here in MN. Your best bet is check with your local laws. Find the facebook page for your DOT and ask. It's faster than asking on here and you willl get better answers.
Why not just get your class A? I know alot of people avoid it but just curious why?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Bison;1721960 said:


> On the B license it says " Towing a vehicle NOT in excess of 10000 lbs " . If you can't tow it with a B you must need an A . Thats the way I'm reading it.


No

Class b is for a single vechile over 26000 lbs.

The trailer portion of that refers to 26k Plus a trailer under 10k. Trailer over 10k needs class a

Class a is over 26 combined with a trailer over 10k.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1721987 said:


> No
> 
> Class b is for a single vechile over 26000 lbs.
> 
> ...


You can try to explain it until you're blue in the face some people just don't get it........


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

WIPensFan;1721864 said:


> These discussions never go well and usually lead to more confusion. I know how WI works, but I won't pretend to know how any other state works, cause I don't. Not saying the correct info hasn't been posted but, best thing to do is look up your state info on the web.


Come on this is Mass, i swear its designed to keep it confusing

You could get pulled over 3 times by 3 different officers and end up with different outcomes. Not that its their fault but the system here is not very user frendly


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

Whiffyspark;1721896 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Anything under 26 combined does NOT need cdl
> 
> ...


This is what I have been told by someone who works in the DOT office. Which is why I am questioning a F550 at 19500 gvwr plus a trailer. In this scenario any trailer over 6500 gvwr would put you over thus needing a cdl. What is stupid is that its much safer to tow a 8000 lb bobcat with a 550 than a 350 but the law makes you tow it with a 350.

I dont have a problem getting a cdl but dont want to purchase a truck that only myself can operate. My crew should be able to drive the truck/trailer also and I cant have everyone have a cdl. They do however have dot medical cards.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with you about stupid but it's someone behind a desk that probably isn't even sure what a truck is making the laws.
I can understand the issue with needing people to drive. We have 3 people with Class A including myself so someone is always able to drive.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. I'll jump in on this as to all your specs are already given. 
If your trk is 26000 and under. You don't.need anything. If your trailer is 10000 and under you don't need anything. 
If you hook them together. You don't need anything 
If you trailer is 10001 you need a cdl 
If yout truck is 26001 you need cdl 
You hook.them together cdl


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

dieselss;1722060 said:


> Ok. I'll jump in on this as to all your specs are already given.
> If your trk is 26000 and under. You don't.need anything. If your trailer is 10000 and under you don't need anything.
> If you hook them together. You don't need anything
> If you trailer is 10001 you need a cdl
> ...


x2, nice and concise.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;1722060 said:


> Ok. I'll jump in on this as to all your specs are already given.
> If your trk is 26000 and under. You don't.need anything. If your trailer is 10000 and under you don't need anything.
> If you hook them together. You don't need anything
> If you trailer is 10001 you need a cdl
> ...


Wrong. The only time when the number 10000 matters is when you have a truck OVER 26k

If you have a 14k trailer pulled in by a 12k truck you're fine

Most dually are 12.5. 12.5+14 = cdl


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

This is how I read the mass rmv site. It says you need a cdl if line a or b are met. Am I wrong?


a) A single vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of more than 26,000 pounds.

F550 at 19500 gvwr alone- ok?



b) A trailer with a GVWR of more than 10,000 pounds if the gross combination weight rating is more than 26,000
pounds. 

F550 at 19500 gvwr plus a enclosed trailer at 8000 gwwr. This is ok because the combined gvwr is over 26k but the trailer is below 10k?

F550 at 19500 gvwr plus a bobcat trailer at 12000 gvwr. This is no good because combined gvwr is over 26k but the trailer is over 10k?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You need class A for the bobcat. Should be fine for the enclosed. Kind of defeats the purpose of a 550 though lol


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

bullit340;1722069 said:


> This is how I read the mass rmv site. It says you need a cdl if line a or b are met. Am I wrong?
> 
> a) A single vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of more than 26,000 pounds.
> 
> ...


That sounds right for you, at least that's how I read it. You will be ok with the F550 and trailer at 10,000 or less.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

You can have a 26,000lb rated truck and a 10,000lb rated trailer and be OK.

http://cdltrainingconsultants.com/Who_Needs_a_CDL_.html These guys are in OH, but they throw the word "federal" around.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

leigh;1722066 said:


> x2, nice and concise.


It may be concise but it's not right.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JimMarshall;1721721 said:


> This.
> 
> You need a Class A to tow a trailer with a GVWR in excess of 10,001 lbs, regardless of whether the combination GVWR is over 26,001.


You're wrong here Jim.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Bison;1721943 said:


> 99.9 % sure if that trailer is over 10000 you need a class A
> 
> http://www.massrmv.com/rmv/cdlmanual/Introduction.pdf


I'm 101% sure you are wrong.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Regardless of whether you need a CDL or not, one thing I think is important and needs to be addressed. MAKE SURE YOUR VEHICLES ARE LICENSED RIGHT! Get a Combination GVWR on the registration. An F550 with a GVWR of 19500 towing a 10,000lb trailer can still only weigh 19,500 lbs truck trailer and cargo if it is not registered as a combination!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;1722215 said:


> I'm 101% sure you are wrong.


Over 4 hours to respond to this?? You're getting slow in your old age.........:waving:



JimMarshall;1722244 said:


> Regardless of whether you need a CDL or not, one thing I think is important and needs to be addressed. MAKE SURE YOUR VEHICLES ARE LICENSED RIGHT! Get a Combination GVWR on the registration. An F550 with a GVWR of 19500 towing a 10,000lb trailer can still only weigh 19,500 lbs truck trailer and cargo if it is not registered as a combination!


It would be alot faster to just say: "Sorry, I was wrong", wouldn't it??

BTW, not all (actaually very few AFAIK) states have combined GVWR registration.........


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

jomama45;1722256 said:


> It would be alot faster to just say: "Sorry, I was wrong", wouldn't it??
> 
> BTW, not all (actaually very few AFAIK) states have combined GVWR registration.........


I don't believe I am wrong, so I will not apologize. This is how I interpret the law in the state of PA. On top of that, the difference to have a CDL versus a regular license is less than 10 dollars a year(here in PA), is it really worth it to risk it?

And I can tell you that PA does combined GVWR registration. Ask me how I know.:angry:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JimMarshall;1722278 said:


> *I don't believe I am wrong, so I will not apologize. This is how I interpret the law in the state of PA.* On top of that, the difference to have a CDL versus a regular license is less than 10 dollars a year(here in PA), is it really worth it to risk it?
> 
> And I can tell you that PA does combined GVWR registration. Ask me how I know.:angry:


You are wrong according to the state of PA:

WHO MUST HAVE A COMMERCIAL DRIVER'S LICENSE (CDL)?
Anyone who drives a commercial motor vehicle. The definition of a commercial motor vehicle is:
a) a combination of vehicles with a gross vehicle weight rating of 26,001 or more pounds, *provided the vehicle being
towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds;*
b) a single vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating of 26,001 or more pounds;
c) a vehicle designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver;
d) a school bus; or
e) any vehicle that is transporting hazardous materials and is required to be placarded in accordance with State and
Federal regulations.

http://www.dmv.state.pa.us/pdotforms/fact_sheets/fs-cdl.pdf


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

jomama45;1722285 said:


> You are wrong according to the state of PA:
> 
> WHO MUST HAVE A COMMERCIAL DRIVER'S LICENSE (CDL)?
> Anyone who drives a commercial motor vehicle. The definition of a commercial motor vehicle is:
> ...


Well since you begged me to say it, Sorry, I was wrong, you were right.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

This is what I, as an NY Class C, non-CDL, driver license holder can operate:

-A truck with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of 26,000 pounds or less
-A truck with a GVWR of 26,000 pounds or less that tows another vehicle with a GVWR of 10,000 pounds or less
-A 26,000-pound-or-less truck towing a trailer that weighs more than 10,000 pounds as long as the vehicles' combined GVWR is less than 26,000 pounds


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

WIPensFan;1721864 said:


> These discussions never go well and usually lead to more confusion. I know how WI works, but I won't pretend to know how any other state works, cause I don't. Not saying the correct info hasn't been posted but, best thing to do is look up your state info on the web.


Agree. Why do guys post this question in an open forum? How about just going to your own state offices? It's like kids playing Saturday tag football. No winners, but we all get beat up. (Posting about cdl rules)
For that matter, why are people so afraid to get a cdl? Read a book, drive around the block, pay a few bucks and you are done!


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

Those that stated as long as the GCWR is under 26k no CDL is needed are correct. 26001 pounds and over if used for commercial reasons dose require one. 

Also as many of you know anything over 10001 pounds will require DOT #'s and a health card if used for commercial reasons.

I tow a 16k dump trailer and a 14k deck over on a regular basis though multiple states and while I am required to stop at scales, and am quite often stopped by my local DOT I do not have a CDL and have never gotten a ticket for not having it. My truck is a 9900 pound SRW F-350.

Now this pertains to the federal law which is what WI, MN, and ND follow. Your laws may be more stringent depending on your state.


----------



## Psdiesel (Nov 1, 2013)

blowerman;1722313 said:


> For that matter, why are people so afraid to get a cdl? Read a book, drive around the block, pay a few bucks and you are done!


^ What he said. You live in Mass, sooner or later the dot will catch up with you. your better off to just Bite the bullet and go get your CDL and medical card if you have any doubt. I'm aware it will cost some money up front but in the long run isn't it just better to have it and not have to worry?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;1722191 said:


> It may be concise but it's not right.


Took you long enough. Lol


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cretebaby;1722191 said:


> It may be concise but it's not right.


US dept of transportation federal motor carrier safety administration
if we are supposedly all wrong, whats the answer?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.massdot.state.ma.us/rmv/cdlmanual/Introduction.pdf


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;1722415 said:


> http://www.massdot.state.ma.us/rmv/cdlmanual/Introduction.pdf


Read what you just posted real carefully. You just proved your wrong lol


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as the trailer yes


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;1722441 said:


> As far as the trailer yes


Yes. Theres no where that says you need a Cdl just because the trailer is over 10k

You only need a Cdl for that when the tow vechile is over 26k.

You do need a class A when Youre over 26 combined regardless of what it is.

If you have a 16k trailer and a 12 truck. You need class a.

14k trailer and 12 truck is fine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

blowerman;1722313 said:


> Agree. Why do guys post this question in an open forum? How about just going to your own state offices? It's like kids playing Saturday tag football. No winners, but we all get beat up. (Posting about cdl rules)
> For that matter, why are people so afraid to get a cdl? Read a book, drive around the block, pay a few bucks and you are done!


Problem is, he is just as likely to get incorrect information from the state offices as he is from some here. First time I went to the Sec'y of State for a CDL written test, I told them what I was going to be driving and they didn't have a clue what test I was supposed to take. I had to figure it out for them.

How many cops (and plowers and landscapers) out there are absolutely convinced that any truck with air breaks\brakes automatically requires a CDL?

Just reading what some of these guys get ticketed for here and on LS and it is obvious that there are so many clueless cops out there, it's scary. Yes, there is an immense amount of disinformation in this thread. And if one takes a little time, he will see that disinformation and begin to understand for himself. But in the long run, just get the CDL-A and be done with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;1722443 said:


> Yes. Theres no where that says you need a Cdl just because the trailer is over 10k
> 
> You only need a Cdl for that when the tow vechile is over 26k.
> 
> ...


It just seems so simple. But apparently isn't.

We should add air brake "endorsements" to the mix to make it even more fun.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;1722464 said:


> It just seems so simple. But apparently isn't.
> 
> We should add air brake "endorsements" to the mix to make it even more fun.


In PA there is no Air Brake "endorsement". If your license says nothing about air brakes, you can drive them.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1722443 said:


> Yes. Theres no where that says you need a Cdl just because the trailer is over 10k
> 
> You only need a Cdl for that when the tow vechile is over 26k.
> 
> ...


Yes and no. This is from page i of that link:

"A trailer with a GVWR of more than 10,000 pounds if the gross combination weight rating is more than 26,000 pounds."

You're, right, you don't necessarily need a CDL just because the trailer is over 10,000 lb. You need a CDL if the trailer is more than 10k AND the weight of the truck puts you over 26k.

"You do need a class A when Youre over 26 combined regardless of what it is"

That's not true. That's only true if the trailer is above 10k. You could have a 10k even trailer and a 26k truck and be ok, even thought they're well over 26k combined. But if you have a 10,001 trailer and a 16k truck you need a CDL. Why? Because as per page i of that link, the trailer has a GVWR of more than 10k and the gross combo is over 26k

Sorry, it's hard for me to quote... I'm typing from my phone while waiting for the shop to press in new shock bushings.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Notice that the regs don't say "any combination of truck and trailer that is over 26k." Over 26k only applies when the trailer is 10,001 or heavier. Or if the tow vehicle is 26,001 or heavier. Or if it's just a stand-alone truck that's 26,001 or heavier.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

The law on CDL requirements is federal.it does not vary state to state. We are talking about CDL's . State license requirements for non CDL situations are another matter.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

"You do need a class A when Youre over 26 combined regardless of what it is"
*
That's not true. That's only true if the trailer is above 10k. You could have a 10k even trailer and a 26k truck and be ok, even thought they're well over 26k combined. But if you have a 10,001 trailer and a 16k truck you need a CDL. Why? Because as per page i of that link, the trailer has a GVWR of more than 10k and the gross combo is over 26k
*

I mean that as for trailers over 10k.

Thank god someone understands! :laughing:


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Another thing to think about if going over 26k especially interstate is dealing with apportionment, motor carrier regs, ifta etc, this is why we stay under 26k. 550 with a 9,999 lb trailer will still be subject to these regs regardless if you need a cdl or not, something else to think about.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jrs.landscaping;1722539 said:


> Another thing to think about if going over 26k especially interstate is dealing with apportionment, motor carrier regs, ifta etc, this is why we stay under 26k. 550 with a 9,999 lb trailer will still be subject to these regs regardless if you need a cdl or not, something else to think about.


Yeah that's also why I don't want to get a CDL. Logbook, regulations, "random" checks, Hours, etc. Not to mention the cost of getting one here in Maryland

I'll stay under CDL as long as it's feasible.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Another can of worms! Even if you don't have cdl, you may still need a medical card.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Mitragorz;1722293 said:


> This is what I, as an NY Class C, non-CDL, driver license holder can operate:
> 
> -A truck with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of 26,000 pounds or less
> -A truck with a GVWR of 26,000 pounds or less that tows another vehicle with a GVWR of 10,000 pounds or less
> -A 26,000-pound-or-less truck towing a trailer that weighs more than 10,000 pounds as long as the vehicles' combined GVWR is less than 26,000 pounds


I went on the NYS site this morning. I think I remember a bit clearer today that if the trailer truck combo is 26,001 you had to have a Class A license.

That if you went for the road test for a class A with a straight truck and trailer that where over the 26,001 your license would be a class A but restricting you to Straight truck and trailer. You would not be allowed to drive a 18 wheeler/tractor trailer.

I could not find updated info on that.


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

Whiffyspark;1722550 said:


> Yeah that's also why I don't want to get a CDL. Logbook, regulations, "random" checks, Hours, etc. Not to mention the cost of getting one here in Maryland
> 
> I'll stay under CDL as long as it's feasible.


A log book will come into play along with the random checks and virtually everything else once you hit 10001 pounds. Once you are required to run numbers 99 percent of the regs will also apply to you. For instance. I have to run a log book if I am going to be more than 150 air miles from home. Thats with a pickup truck. I also have to stop at all scales and you better believe I get the random checks. Especially when I am in my local area due to some overzealous dot personnel.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

mud;1722612 said:


> A log book will come into play along with the random checks and virtually everything else once you hit 10001 pounds. Once you are required to run numbers 99 percent of the regs will also apply to you. For instance. I have to run a log book if I am going to be more than 150 air miles from home. Thats with a pickup truck. I also have to stop at all scales and you better believe I get the random checks. Especially when I am in my local area due to some overzealous dot personnel.


Yup I know. We don't have to stop for scales and haven't needed a log book. Need med card and numbers for over 10000 lb truck. Also the usual safety stuff. Triangles, fire extinguisher and first aid kit.

I'm at 9900 lol


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

blowerman;1722313 said:


> Agree. Why do guys post this question in an open forum? How about just going to your own state offices? It's like kids playing Saturday tag football. No winners, but we all get beat up. (Posting about cdl rules)
> For that matter, why are people so afraid to get a cdl? Read a book, drive around the block, pay a few bucks and you are done!


What a ridiculous response.

What good is a CDL if you can't figure out if you actually need it? If the jack booted pig has it hard for you having a CDL isn't going to be enough.

Do you have a HazMat Blowerman?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dieselss;1722407 said:


> US dept of transportation federal motor carrier safety administration
> if we are supposedly all wrong, whats the answer?


The correct answers have been posted.

Your post is incorrect in saying that a trailer alone over 10 needs a CDL. Trailer over 10 requires a CDL only when the combined GVWR is over 26.

Jomamma posted the correct answer. The key word is PROVIDED.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1722464 said:


> It just seems so simple. But apparently isn't.
> 
> We should add air brake "endorsements" to the mix to make it even more fun.


Hee hee hee.

But would that be brake or break?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jhenderson9196;1722523 said:


> The law on CDL requirements is federal.it does not vary state to state.


Sorry but that isn't true.

If you're conducting interstate commerce then we fall under federal regulation. The state can do what they want for intrastate commerce.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

32vld;1722582 said:


> I went on the NYS site this morning. I think I remember a bit clearer today that if the trailer truck combo is 26,001 you had to have a Class A license




ONLY if the trailer is over 10k.

It's a 2 part equation.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1722620 said:


> Yup I know. We don't have to stop for scales and haven't needed a log book. Need med card and numbers for over 10000 lb truck. Also the usual safety stuff. Triangles, fire extinguisher and first aid kit.
> 
> I'm at 9900 lol


It's for 10k combos too. As soon as you hook a trailer on you are over 10


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jhenderson9196;1722523 said:


> The law on CDL requirements is federal.it does not vary state to state. We are talking about CDL's . State license requirements for non CDL situations are another matter.


Why do you keep confusing the issue with facts?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

What is for combos?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1722739 said:


> What is for combos?


Med card, log book and the rest of the usually safety stuff.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1722739 said:


> What is for combos?


These here are Combos:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1722724 said:


> Why do you keep confusing the issue with facts?


He's not Aqualoaderman. Lol

Thanks Joe now I am hungry and have to stop at the store. Lol


----------

